# September Updates to WSC Website



## R. Scott Clark (Sep 5, 2006)

============================================================
WSC WEBSITE UPDATES September 1, 2006
============================================================


WSC AUDIO
------------------------------------------------------------
This month WSC's website features the last 
of four Homecoming Lectures: 
"Whosoever Will Be Saved: Emerging Church? 
Meet Christian Dogma" 
by R. Scott Clark
Associate Professor of Historical and Systematic Theology

LISTEN NOW:
 here

LECTURE NOTES:
 here

WSC WRITINGS
------------------------------------------------------------
WSC Writings features scholarly or theological 
articles from faculty members. This month we 
feature a chapel talk given by Dr. Robert B. 
Strimple, entitled "Do You Believe This?"
here


PREACHING Christ
------------------------------------------------------------
The featured alumni sermon this month comes 
from Rev. James Lee ('02-M.Div.), pastor of 
New Life Mission Church of La Jolla. 
here


FACULTY REFLECTIONS
------------------------------------------------------------
WSC's Associate Professor of Old Testament,
Dr. Bryan Estelle, writes a letter of 
encouragement to WSC alumni:
here 


DEAN'S DESK
------------------------------------------------------------
For an inside peek at WSC life, read this 
letter from Dean of Students Julius J. Kim:
here

[Edited on 9-6-2006 by R. Scott Clark]


----------



## Augusta (Sep 5, 2006)

This is very cool.


----------

